# Looking for Chickaholics Anonymous Help!



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking for Chickaholics Anonymous Help!

I was planning on max of a dozen hens and one or two Roos. Have two pullets each of Rhode Island Red, Black Australop, Buff Orphington's ( & 2 Roos), and 3 EE pullets for total of 9 plus 2 Roos. Also have a dozen eggs in the Bator of Marans and Marans mixes. 
Today my local feed store brought in day old Barred Rock. Almost brought 2 home. But had self control. (I hate that.) Looking for excuses to get them Saturday. Any help from my fellow Chickaholics Anonymous members?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

For what it's worth.....and I'm sorry to have to actually admit this.......... I wanted a barred rock so bad, and I don't really like her 
She's the "mean one" out of my little flock


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

InnKeeper said:


> For what it's worth.....and I'm sorry to have to actually admit this.......... I wanted a barred rock so bad, and I don't really like her
> She's the "mean one" out of my little flock


 You made me laugh out load. Last time I had one was about 15 years ago and I also had a mean one. But you know on the internet, everyone seems to rave about them. "*Their the sweetest birds!*" 
I think the older I get, the better things were. I'm still thinking about getting a couple and maybe hanging a sign in the coop that reads. "Attention all Chickens; Anyone caught being aggressive will be sent to freezer camp until they chill out."


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have 3 barred rock chicks and they are really bold. They peck at my fingers when I clean their cage. They challenged my polish Roo. Looked him right in the eye and went to peck him. He jumped back. They are pretty insane and they're only 4 weeks. I'm not sure what to think of the ugly step sisters.


----------



## Matunda (Sep 21, 2012)

I have two barred rock hens. One of them likes to hop on my back. I am rather sure it is to show she is boss. She is the boss of the coop but not even close to mean.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I have 3 barred rock chicks and they are really bold. They peck at my fingers when I clean their cage. They challenged my polish Roo. Looked him right in the eye and went to peck him. He jumped back. They are pretty insane and they're only 4 weeks. I'm not sure what to think of the ugly step sisters.


You guys aren't helping me with excuses here! What I want to hear is, "their the best chickens I ever had. You'd be an idiot not to race over and pick some up first thing in the morning"


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, we know . But maybe, just maybe you barely escaped with your life. Lol. ;-)


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I love my barred rock. When she looks up at me with those beautiful eyes, I fall in love all over again. What will one or two more hurt? Nothing! You need those beautiful birds! Not want, NEED! 

While I was going for over the top sappy, everything I said was true. Even though she is only 4 weeks old, we already understand each other.

Hope this helps fill your excuse bucket!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha! I have one, 4 weeks old, boldest out of 6 different breeds, she is also the most friendly. Hoping she'll be a good "lap chicken."


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Bold. Bold. Bold.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Bold. Bold. Bold.


Are you talking about the chickens or me for getting them?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought you were looking for excuses TO get them. You mean you already went back and GOT them? 

And I was referring to the chicks. Well pullets now.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh I think we are beyond help. I was at TSC yesterday in Fort Stockton they had cute baies of all kinds. I was watching this couple with her little girlies pick at all kinds of babies. They had lots pf barred rocks for sale. But I did not get any babies. I'll be hatching some Dominique's:

VIVI


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

We r addicted!! We have 3 Plymouth barred rocks an 3 sexlinks and they are all great chickens. Egg every day and friendly girls. Just got 6 nh reds chicks.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

farmhand said:


> I'm still thinking about getting a couple and maybe hanging a sign in the coop that reads. "Attention all Chickens; Anyone caught being aggressive will be sent to freezer camp until they chill out."


Oh goodness! You returned the favor!! That's great. 
This whole thread has me cracking up.

I know I wasn't being helpful to your cause  haha. 
But hey, the first step to recovery is admission, right? And I had to just get it out. Phew, now I don't feel like a bad chicken mom for not loving one of the "kids". 
My BR is treated just like the other 3 girls, but she really is low man on the favoritism totem pole. Fussy, bossy, flighty little thing.


----------



## roketdoc (Mar 3, 2013)

*Best of all!!*

Mine might be BOLD if you call being the first one to the crickets-treats-food bowl-or needs attention! She is my wife's favorite one and the most vocal of the breeds. She is spoiled. Go get some more it will be alright!! Trust me!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess we all look for different attributes in our chickens. Some like a fighter, some like a peacemaker, some like an underdog. 

I don't dislike the stepsisters, (barred rocks). They're just not like any if my others (polish, silkies, leghorn, comet, banty). Each breed seems to have a distinct personality type. 

And then there's Louie, who although being a Silkie, tried to kill my chicks yesterday and has bitten more times than I can count. Some gentle sweet Silkie. (Eye roll). 

I can't wait for Leggy, Eggy & Peggy to join the flock and mix things up. They're like leather and spandex chicks! Lol


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Well to all my friends who tried to keep me away from the feed store; *THANKS FOR NOTHING!* I went this morning just to make sure they were all still ok. Since I was there anyway, I picked up a Barred Rock and New Hampshire. Being concerned that the 10 minute drive home in our cold California weather might be hard on them, I added a third just to keep em warm. A Barred Rock Roo.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good for you! Now, I hope you feel better.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

farmhand said:


> Well to all my friends who tried to keep me away from the feed store; THANKS FOR NOTHING! I went this morning just to make sure they were all still ok. Since I was there anyway, I picked up a Barred Rock and New Hampshire. Being concerned that the 10 minute drive home in our cold California weather might be hard on them, I added a third just to keep em warm. A Barred Rock Roo.


You're such a risk taker!! 
If you stop posting for awhile, we're sending out a search party.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

farmhand said:


> You guys aren't helping me with excuses here! What I want to hear is, "their the best chickens I ever had. You'd be an idiot not to race over and pick some up first thing in the morning"


Well since you already have your little barred rocks, I'm a bit late.  But, I just wanted to say anyway, my barred rocks are the best chickens I have ever had!  Tillie is my girl. Rain and even snow, she's there with me. Loves to be held for a nap and tells me all about her day every day. Macie is one of the first to greet you and talk non-stop but not one for that lovey dovey stuff - but I pick her up and hug her tight and plant a big kiss on her sweet head anyway!  Sophie talks a lot too and will stop to let you pick her up for a limited amount of time ... about a minute before she's had enough of that.  Also, I've had the least amount of health issues with my barred rock vs my RIR. Both breeds will be 3 yrs old on May 16th. So, there's your "best chicken I ever had" you were searching for.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

This is Tillie - she was waiting for me to get done with getting laundry off the lines. It was already turning to evening, starting to snow and was very cold. I actually tripped over her before I knew she was there. Now talk about love.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

My vote is that you should make that picture of Tillie your avatar.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Yes, we know . But maybe, just maybe you barely escaped with your life. Lol. ;-)


 I agree.
And "farmhand"....you _have NOTICED_, I suppose, that the Barred Rocks are wearing "Prison-Striped Jerseys" *!

Be Careful there.

*ReTIRED


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

To bad your on the other coast. I would have traded some Barred Rocks for some Marans. My BR Pullets are very friendly, they come up to me when I go in the Pullets pen, the others run for the corner.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Flatten your tire's, handcuff yourself to something and throw the keys as far as you can!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Why? Are we becoming werewolves? Rather extreme, don't you think?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Righteousrich said:


> To bad your on the other coast. I would have traded some Barred Rocks for some Marans. My BR Pullets are very friendly, they come up to me when I go in the Pullets pen, the others run for the corner.


Mine are the only one's who let me hold them.


----------

